# Shout out to Gear Junkie



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you Ben for the advice this evening on a difficult pipe patch! Your a true leader in our industry! All went well and homeowner was happy! Thank you again!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Least I can do for all the help you've given me!!


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i dont even know what the **** is going on but yah shout out to gear junkie, i would agree all his posts are technical nutrition


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> i dont even know what the **** is going on but yah shout out to gear junkie, i would agree all his posts are technical nutrition


You nust be out of the loop! Bens running for President! Hes campaigning on the clean water act, free plumbing inspections and repair for everyone, and hes building a wall around all the supply houses to keep the hacks out! BEN 2017


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Ben has my vote!


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*And*



gear junkie said:


> Least I can do for all the help you've given me!!


Thanks for Your service Vet .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

celtic1 said:


> Thanks for Your service Vet .


Thanks but never thank a vet or military member....we knew what we were signing up for. Thank their families....they're the ones who had to sacrifice back home while we were just doing our job.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Buuuttt.... Ben, im a vet to and totally understand how the families need to be thanked but many have made the utimate sacrifice life and limb and that little bit of praise goes a long way sometimes. When your a military family your definitely a team!


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

gear junkie said:


> Thanks but never thank a vet or military member....we knew what we were signing up for. Thank their families....they're the ones who had to sacrifice back home while we were just doing our job.


Well said


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

bulldozer said:


> You nust be out of the loop! Bens running for President! Hes campaigning on the clean water act, free plumbing inspections and repair for everyone, and hes building a wall around all the supply houses to keep the hacks out! BEN 2017


he has my vote than !! and i was national gaurd, wannabe soldiers


----------

